# [C++] Eintrag der Registry auslesen



## enrique (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

ich muss den Pfad des MS Media Players aus der Registry auslesen. Leider kenne ich mich damit überhaupt nicht aus. Das ganze soll unter C++ (kein MFC) laufen. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Wäre echt klasse! 
Vielen Dank!

Saludos/Grüsse, Enrique


----------



## rook (10. Mai 2003)

ich weiss nicht inwiefern ich dir da jetzt helfen kann...
ich weiss nicht ob die registry des wmplayers in jedem betriebsystem gleich ist, ich habe winxp und hab mich mal in der registry umgeschaut:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Setup\CreatedLinks
```
in der value "AppName" steht bei mir der vollständige pfad.

hier das "programm" das diesen wert ausliest


```
#include <windows.h>
#include <stdio.h>

int main(int argc, char **argv)
{
	unsigned char temp[99] = {""};	
	unsigned long size = sizeof(temp);
	HKEY hKey;
	
	RegOpenKey(HKEY_CURRENT_USER, "Software\\Microsoft\\MediaPlayer\\Setup\\CreatedLinks", &hKey);
	RegQueryValueEx(hKey, "AppName", NULL, NULL, temp, &size);
	RegCloseKey(hKey);
	printf("Value: %s (Size: %lu)\n", temp, size);
	return 0;
}
```

viel spass beim probieren


----------



## enrique (15. Mai 2003)

Hola 
Hat super geklappt, vielen Dank!!!

Saludos/Grüsse

Enrique


----------

